# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  فضيحة نانسى عجرم وبوش بالصور مجانا

## mo0o0ody

انا مو قادر اتكلم 

والله منى عارف ايش اقول



بس حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 


وفيها وفى الكلب قصدى الحمار



ياجماعة اتفرجوا 


وما تنسوا 

الـــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــردود

----------


## aero2006

شكرا على الصورة اخى مودى فعلا والله ما قصرت ابلغ صورة للتعبير عن الاثنين بس كده احنا ظلمنا الحمار

----------


## khaled4

*ظلمنا الحمار فعلا*

----------


## أسماء طلعت

ههههههههههههه تسلم ايديك جامدة دي
بس ذنبه ايه الحمار المسكين

----------


## كابتن طيار حاتم

صور جميلة جدا   &شكررررررررررا

----------


## malkro7y

هههههههههه حلوة الصورة بس الخنزير كان يليق اكتر من الحمار

----------


## elharty

يا جماعة كدة الحمير هتزعل

----------


## mo0o0ody

ان اقلكم حما عن حمار يختلف زي متلا نانسي تختلف عن اليسا وكمان هيفا ولا انا غلطان

----------


## ha-eing-s

ما يصح إلا الصحيح...
مشكور يا mooody على الصوره...ولو إن الحمار قليل في الأشكال دي

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ان شاء الله الحمار هايبلغ عليك في امن دوله
عشان بتشبه بكيدا
ليه كيدا
لي بسسسسسسسسسس*

----------


## الشمسى

ايه يا عم الحلاوة دى صورة فعلا معبرة عن بوووووووش ومكانته تماما بس بصراحة انت ظلمت الحمار قووووووووى يا عم بوش ده حنزير او كنجرو او وحش ف صورة حمار.
مفيش حاجة على حبيبنا الخنزير شارون 
ربنا يهدهم هما الاتنين يا رب

----------


## آخر العنقود

ايوة عندك حق بس هما يعينى اتحولو من كتر اكل البرسيم ربنا يسترها معاهم ويبعدنا عنهم لنبقة كدة

----------


## ضابط شرطة

> يا جماعة كدة الحمير هتزعل


 :y:   :y:   :y:   :y:   :y:   :y:  



 :f2:

----------


## بنت اسكندرية

تسلم ايدك على الصورة 
بس ايه ذنب الحمار تشوه وشوة

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اخوكم
عمرو
المنوفى

----------


## ماما زوزو

*والله العظيم أحنا بنظلم
الحمار جدااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك يا mo0o0ody
................*

----------


## baumy

شكراااااااا

----------


## bOndOk25

يا ناس حرام عليكوا
لان الصورة دى متركبة
لان بوش ودانه اكبر من كده بكتيييييييييير

----------


## runaway_heart

*هاهاهاهاههاهاها
شكرا على الصوره الحلوه*

----------


## florensa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هههههههههههههه
انتوا فعلا ظلمتوا الحمار
لان اصلا بوش شبة الخنزير
كدة زعلتوا الحمار

----------


## bOndOk25

محدش ليه دعوه بالحمير لاحسن سعد الصغير يزعل منه

----------


## advertising

ذنبه ايه الحمار فى فضيحة نانسى عجرم

----------


## zico208

la;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,v

----------


## كريم ومحب

هههههههههههههههههههه انا لما بشوفه بحس انه عنده حموضه

----------


## forwhat

يا جماعه لو سمحتم كل ده بدون أى قيمه ياريت تضيعوا وقتكم فى أى حاجه تانيه مفيده الناس طلعت القمر واحنا لسه كل اللى احنا بنفكر فيه نعمل نكته او افشه ده مش صح والصوره مش عجبانى وانا اسف جدا لأن رأى انا خلافكم كلكم بس فعلا حرام الانسان ربنا كرمه عن الحيوان فكدا حراااااااااااااااام
وشكرا

----------


## طائر الشرق

لما يكون الشخص يستحق التكريم يا اخت ىالطيبة انما دا لا يستحق ان يكون انسان ولا حتى حيوان

اللى عمل الصورة والله اكرمه بانه وضعه فى صورة حمار

على الاقل الحمار يفيد انما هذا الزنديق يضر ولا ينفع

----------

